# Blastocyst freezing/ thawing



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hi Peter

Hope you are now settled in Canada.

Well our latest IVF has just failed so we are pinning our hopes on our 8 frozen blasts we have.

You may remember earlier in the year we lost all our 2 day embies in the thaw, naturally I am concerned this may happen again. Could you tell me are we less likely for this to happen as they are blasts? I have read blasts are very hard to defrost, is this true?

Here I go worrying already........................ sorry about this but I am a natual worrier.

Thanks in advance

Love Lou xxx

P. S I have been told that our 8 are all a different blast stages what ever that means


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Lou, I've only one as you know - and I know the risks - but look forward to Peter's reply!
Fee xx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

bump


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

bump, mine is disappearing into cyberspace!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Here I am!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo 

Please see me!!!


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Lou said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> Hope you are now settled in Canada.
> 
> ...


----------

